# How about my White Sox?



## busyLivin (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2005)

Go Yankees!!!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 22, 2005)

Go Giants


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't give up on 'em my Friend!!! They will win their Division and go on to play my Cardinals in the Series!!!


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 26, 2005)

And I thought only the Cubs could blow a 12 1/2 game lead.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> And I thought only the Cubs could blow a 12 1/2 game lead.


 Your probably right.  The White Sox are back up 2.5 games.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The White Sox are back up 2.5 games.




That's right!


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't give up on 'em my Friend!!! They will win their Division and go on to play my Cardinals in the Series!!!


   That would be awesome! 

Sox looked good last night. If they can get back in their groove, there's no stopping them


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope they go far this year, it's nice to see different teams make it far. 

Why is it that the White sox are treated like second class citizens to the Cubs?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2005)

Fuck the White Sox....Go Indians!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

Fuck the Indians ...Go Yankees!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Fuck the Indians ...Go Yankees!!




Fuck the Yanks.  A-rod and Jeter make more money than they indians entire starting line up and they still can't run away with the AL crown.  They are pathetic.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

An Indian in NY....  

I think Jeter, Posada and a few others live close to you.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> An Indian in NY....
> 
> I think Jeter, Posada and a few others live close to you.




Posada does.  His wife used to train at my gym (she is smokin' and one of the nicest people ever.).  Giambi does and sometimes comes into train at the gym....although not so much anymore.   He used to come in with his trainer Bobby Alejo until Bobby got a job as head strength coach at cal. state fulerton (or something like that?) last month.  Pretty nice guy.  I think Jeter lives up in the Bronx.

Sorry man, grew up in cleveland.  Lived there since i was 18.  I bleed indian red and blue.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

No problem. I followed that Indians team from the 90's and I always thought they should have won at least one championship. You guys had the hitters. 
 Is Posada's wife hispanic?
Man or Ma'am........


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hope they go far this year, it's nice to see different teams make it far.
> 
> Why is it that the White sox are treated like second class citizens to the Cubs?


 It's not that the White Sox are treated like second class citizens, it's hard to explain, but Ill give it my best shot.

 The White Sox and Cubs have the same amount of diehard fans that fill the park each night.  For example, the White Sox will get 15k of diehards and about 5k of casual fans each night, while the Cubs will get 15k of diehards and about 25k of casual fans.

 That is for many reasons, first of all, surrounding Wrigley is a night life that can't be emulated over on the Southside of town.  Outside of Us Cellular field, there are projects and an hour after the end of the game, its pretty much a dead area.

 Also, the Cubs are owned by the Tribune and something like 90% of Illinois households recieve the Tribune.

 Tried to help, like I said its hard to explain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

oh and fuck the Yankees and Indians.  Go Red Sox!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds good.
You ready for the Yankee Red Sox series?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

well, im excited for all red sox baseball at this point.  every games as important as the next.  tonights rain delay sucks...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No problem. I followed that Indians team from the 90's and I always thought they should have won at least one championship. You guys had the hitters.
> Is Posada's wife hispanic?
> Man or Ma'am........




hes, she is hispanic (I can't remeber if she is puerto rican or not?).  She speaks broken english kind of.  She is really really sweet.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)

SOX WIN, CLEVELAND LOSES; LEAD EXTENDED TO 3.


One more win, Sox clinch playoff spot. :bounce:




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Fuck the White Sox....Go Indians!!


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)

CLINCHED!


----------



## Dante (Sep 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Fuck the White Sox....Go Indians!!



hell ya!!    hopefully they wont choke..


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

Cough, cough....


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Cough, cough....


  Yankees going down


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> CLINCHED!


I'm glad for the Chicao fans, it's good to see a team who hasn't been there for a while win.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

In your dreams.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)

Sox won their division in 2000.  Chicago teams always seem to choke in the playoffs though.   Except the 90's Bulls, of course


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

I juust hope we beat the Red sox.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)

I hope we win at least one this weekend against cleveland (3 games coming up). I'd hate to have a tie (Even though the sox would still win the division).


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)

We are getting good games in the American league.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2005)

It sucks to be a Yankee or a Red sox Fan, as more than like one of these teams will now be going home since the Chisox won there division.  Clevland should have some easier games.

The RedSox Yanks game should be fun to watch


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2005)

I head on ESPN Radio today that since (I think) April 21st, the Yankess, Redsox and ChiSox all have the exact same record.

That is amazing to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> It sucks to be a Yankee.


It's a privilege.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> It sucks to be a Yankee or a Red sox Fan,



I know what you mean.  Every year come October, we have to cheer our teams on in the playoffs, while people who are Royals, Brewers or Blue Jays fans, for example, can stop caring in early September.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2005)

but I like the Jays 

And they were competing up until the beginning of September


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2005)

Losing Halliday didn't help them.  One of the rumors I read is that they'll be going after AJ Burnett as a #2.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2005)

6th inning bos-5   NYY-1

Yankees don't look too good.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Losing Halliday didn't help them.  One of the rumors I read is that they'll be going after AJ Burnett as a #2.




I don't know, after the shit he pulled in florida if I would want him in the club house.  They have a positve young team right now, who turned heads every so often against some big teams.

They have the money to work with.  I think they need to add some Big bats though, it is just a matter of finding one.  However a star caliber pitcher, who was probably pretty frustrated in Florida, with there underachieving season might work well 

Especially with the Red Sox and Yankees having to rebuild in the next few years.   Aw who am I kinding they won't rebuild just buy some highly touted free agents.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 6th inning bos-5   NYY-1
> 
> Yankees don't look too good.



Big win for the Red Sox   Should be interesting today.  Wakefield probably there most consitent Pitcher up against the Big Unit.

Indians took a heartbreaking lose last night in 13


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2005)

Yanks win today. phew!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I don't know, after the shit he pulled in florida if I would want him in the club house.  [...]  However a star caliber pitcher, who was probably pretty frustrated in Florida, with there underachieving season might work well
> .



If they're looking for a pitcher cheap, I think they could get Kevin Brown for next to nothing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yanks win today. phew!



Had it all the way, min0.   

So do the Yankees coast tomorrow and let the Sox become the wild card or do they try to win to potentially knock the Sox out of the playoffs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh damn.  I thought this was the "Yankees win" thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Had it all the way, min0.
> 
> So do the Yankees coast tomorrow and let the Sox become the wild card or do they try to win to potentially knock the Sox out of the playoffs?


They better knock them out.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry busy, but I am rooting for the Indians now.
For Boston to win the wild card and challenge the Yankees for the pennant, they will have to finish with a better season record than the Indians. The Red Sox are one game ahead of Cleveland, so if Boston wins today - or Cleveland loses - they make the playoffs. If they end in a tie, the two teams will play a one-game playoff tomorrow at Fenway Park.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am rooting for the Indians now.



Same here.  The Red Sox are too dangerous and they're no longer in awe of the Yankees.  I'd like to see them out of the playoffs.  Besides, I can do some serious ball-busting at work if the Sox fail to make the playoffs.

It's going to be a real long shot, though.  The Indians have to beat the White Sox (not something they've had much success at lately) and hope the Yankees Jaret Wright remembers how to pitch, not to mention Torre will probably rest some regulars.  And if all that happens, the Indians then have to travel to Boston and win a game in Fenway Park.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2005)

I just saw the opening lineups for NY-Bos.  Except for Giambi, it's the Yankees regulars.   I guess that home field advantage in the 1st round plus the chance to knock the Red Sox out is too great a temptation for Joe.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Way too dangerous I agree, these are not the Red sox of years past that team has balls.

In either case the fans win, this has been a great AL race.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmmm ....Wright against the Schill.
The Schill comes up big in games, while Wright has been too Busy dodging balls and bats of late.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2005)

Red Sox 

Should be a couple of interesting Series.  LAA is a dangerous team, if there pitching can quiet the Yanks bats.

ChiSox and Bosox  

I am all giddy,  Playoff time is here


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2005)

I knew I would find all you bitching about the Red Sox making it.  What a bunch whiners.


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 4, 2005)

Its going to be the Cards vs the Angels for the WS.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

go White Sox


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> go White Sox


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2005)

1917


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2005)

2005


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 2005


The year the Red Sox repeat as world champions


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The year the Red Sox repeat as world champions


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

Go whhite Sox!!  5-0


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2005)

paulie makes it 6-0!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

yippie!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 4, 2005)

14-2    Shazaaaam!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2005)

5-4


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2005)

They won?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep, 5-4


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 5-4


Don't do that, I thought the same last but you know what happened.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't do that, I thought the same last but you know what happened.


I know.. you're right... Boston scares me, but I have to have a little fun


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Yep, 5-4


As a baseball fan a rematch of a Yank and Bosox would be awesome but if they lose I won't shed a tear.

Now I am rooting for The Chisox to Beat the Bosox but if the Yanks play the Chisox your ass is mine boy.

"I wear my sox white not red"


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2005)

bring 'em on! 

honestly, tonight's game was too close.  There was a Boston error on what would have been a double play that setup Iguchi's three run homer in the 5th. Without that error, we would have lost.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2005)

I just saw the play, it's reminiscent to what happened to Bill Bruckner.

Hey you never know, you guys could be the '86 mets.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Whats up Brother Busy!!! I told you have faith, could very well be the White Sox vs. The Cardinals this year my Friend!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother Busy!!! I told you have faith, could very well be the White Sox vs. The Cardinals this year my Friend!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 7, 2005)

1-2-3

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 5-4


  

My thinking is that they thought they could make another comeback like last year, except that they forgot this was a 5 game series.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


It could be the Angels the way the Yankees are playing.


----------



## ontime (Oct 9, 2005)

They swept the Indians, then swept the Bo-Sox

I love it because they STILL aren't garnering much respect. 

I'll be at 35th and Shields for the ALCS.

P.S. i'm a cubs fan but jumpin on the bandwagon as i reside in the same town


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

The Chisox are having a good year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2005)

We must have had a large turnover in personnel here at work over the weekend.  Last week all I heard was "Red Sox, Red Sox, Red Sox".  This week everyone's an Angel's fan.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> We must have had a large turnover in personnel here at work over the weekend.  Last week all I heard was "Red Sox, Red Sox, Red Sox".  This week everyone's an Angel's fan.


That pisses me off, I guess I take it personal but if your from NY damnit root for your own team. 

Imagine an American rooting for the Russian olympic teams (hockey) during the 70's.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 10, 2005)

wow.. looks like the Yanks are heading out.  Sox will take the Angels in 6  

( I hope  )


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## busyLivin (Oct 11, 2005)

what a bad game for the Sox to lose.  LA looked terrible tonight.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow what a bullsh*t call tonight in the 9th.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 12, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Wow what a bullsh*t call tonight in the 9th.


I know... I was hoping Crede would strike out. I didn't want to win like that.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 12, 2005)

we're never going to hear the end of this now


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Ump even made the out sign twice.  Big fuck up.

But he left a meat pitch on an 0-2 count.  You know he is swinging on anything close.  So lets pitch it down the pipe.  Makes sense


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2005)

I think this another anti-Cub conspiracy....
2003 - Cubs blow it
2004 - the other cursed team wins the WS leaving Chicago as the cursed city.
2005 - the hated White Sox and Cardinals might be in the WS.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 13, 2005)

Did the Colts win the World Series yet?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 15, 2005)

One win from the World Series!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

Almost there....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

I hate to add this but watching the Yankees series and now this one I have to say these are the worst umpired games I ever saw.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hate to add this but watching the Yankees series and now this one I have to say these are the worst umpired games I ever saw.


no kidding.. just happy I'm on the recieving end.  Tonight's game wouldn't have really been affected though.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2005)

Congrats my Friend, they are definatly playing on FIRE!!! Wish I could say the same about my Deadbirds, er I mean Redbirds!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Cant stand baseball


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 16, 2005)

*2005 AL CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!*
            :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks great news!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

They are going all the way.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They are going all the way.



If they play like they've played in the playoffs so far, I agree!  They had a great series! Pitching was unbelievable. Only 7 relief pitches in 5 games.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

Good pitching beats good hitting.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good pitching beats good hitting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations.  Go White Sox.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Congratulations.  Go White Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah ditto to the Ump's there have been some horrendous calls. 

But the Chisox pitching.... All I can say is WOW 4 straight complete game victories.

Very Impressive


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah ditto to the Ump's there have been some horrendous calls.
> 
> But the Chisox pitching.... All I can say is WOW 4 straight complete game victories.
> 
> Very Impressive


Very rare nowadays


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Good pitching beats good hitting.



If the Astros can finish off the Cards (and there's no reason to think otherwise at this point), this could be the one of the lowest scoring World Series ever.  The starting pitchers cancel each other out, so it will all come down to the bullpens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hate to add this but watching the Yankees series and now this one I have to say these are the worst umpired games I ever saw.



I've read about the controversies in the Chicago vs LA series, but can't recall the umps being much of an influence in the Yankee series. Am I forgetting something, min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2005)

West made two lousy calls, one was a second base when A-rod threw to Canoe for a forceout but he called him ouut when it was clear without replays he was out, and then when he called Canoe out at first on ann interference call which was later said to be a bad call...that one really kid a rally.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2005)

*Ump to no good*



> MLB strikes out with miserable men in blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The games with the Yanks weren't as badly called as with the Chisox though.
Over here in NY Mike and the Maddog have been calling West a Yankee hater for years....I believe it now. (He must be a Boston fan)


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2005)

Boston & LA supposedly want Konerko next year. Paulie wanted to sign during Spring training, but the Sox wouldn't.  Now it may cost them their MVP.  

I'll worry about this after the Series.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2005)

wow, i spoke too soon... Pujols saves the game... what a blast!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

Great game, great drama.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> wow, i spoke too soon... Pujols saves the game... what a blast!


   Talk about NERVES!!! My oldest son called it too, just as he was coming up to the plate, he said don't worry, he'll hit the train track!!! I thought it was funny that they gave the player of the game to lance berkman!!! I looked at my boy and said, wouldn't it be funny if the Cards came back!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 23, 2005)

2 W's away!   I'm thrilled, but so nervous...


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2005)

Game 2 couldn't have been scripted better.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2005)

Good game tonight, I actually caught from the 8th inning on.  High drama, still going on.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Good game tonight, I actually caught from the 8th inning on.  High drama, still going on.


Sox are choking.. big time.   They don't deserve to win this game.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2005)

damn umps... if they hadn't made that bad call (the home run by lane wasn't a home run) the sox would have won after 9.

damn umps.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2005)

Phew!

2.5 hours later... the sox choked in the eighth, but luckily they pulled it off! :bounce:

One win to go!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope that the stros win the next two so the southside will riot at home


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2005)

Chicago has been more then impressive so far.... dominating each series.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 26, 2005)

2005 CHAMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> 2005 CHAMPS!!!!!!!


    Congrats Brother Busy!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats Brother Busy!!!


  Thanks!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats, big guy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2005)

That was a dominating performance by the Sox.  Congratulations, busy!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys .. it was definitely their year


----------



## AnnaDTX (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats to the White Sox! What a way to sweep, I mean kick our ass! Have funn celebrating!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 27, 2005)

Astros-Sox were evenly matched.  Every game could have easily been won by Houston.  Glad it turned out the way it did, but what a Series...


----------

